# lắp đặt máy lạnh multi cho căn hộ chung cư cao cấp



## MAIHLV (27/4/22)

*Dòng máy lạnh phù hợp cho căn hộ chung cư cao cấp
*​Thị trường máy lạnh cũng vô vàn thương hiệu và kiểu mẫu đa dạng cho khách hàng lựa chọn. Có cái rẻ, có cái mắc, có hàng thương hiệu đình đám, có hàng thương hiệu bình dân, nhưng chung quy lại, nó vẫn đáp ứng đủ các nhu cầu mà khách hàng cần cho một sản phẩm.



Ngay cả những chuyên gia, đôi khi họ còn sai sót trong việc gì đó thì thử hỏi người dân sao mà tránh khỏi được đúng chứ. Do vậy, Hải Long Vân ở đây chính là muốn giúp bạn tìm ra được “chân ái” cho không gian biệt thự của mình, hãy cùng dõi theo 3 thương hiệu máy lạnh multi cho biệt thự dưới đây để rút ra kết quả nhé!
Cùng xem thêm: Máy lạnh multi. Nguyên tắc của sự hòa hợp trong – ngoài.
Bảng giá máy lạnh multi mới và tốt nhất – Lắp đặt máy lạnh multi giá rẻ

Máy lạnh multi Daikin.​Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Bảo hành: 1 năm cho dàn lạnh và 4 năm cho block.
Công suất dàn nóng: 2.0hp – 4.0hp
Công suất dàn lạnh: 1.0hp – 2.5hp.
Tính năng nổi bật: Có khả năng kết nối đến 200% công suất. Có thể lắp tối đa 5 dàn lạnh cùng với tổng công suất tối đa 8.0hp. Tuy nhiên, khi khởi động cùng 1 lúc tất cả các dàn lạnh, máy chỉ có thể hoạt động tối đa được 80% công suất của nó.
Link tìm hiểu thêm: Đại lý Máy lạnh Multi Daikin - Điều hòa Multi Daikin

Máy lạnh multi Mitsubishi Heavy.​Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Bảo hành: 2 năm cho toàn máy.
Công suất dàn nóng: 2.0hp – 5.0hp
Công suất dàn lạnh: 1.0hp – 2.5hp
Tính năng nổi bật: Cho phép lắp đặt tổng cộng 6 dàn lạnh trên 1 đơn vị dàn nóng. Máy lạnh multi Mitsubishi Heavy được sản xuất theo tiêu chuẩn Châu Âu.
Link tìm hiểu thêm: Đại lý Máy lạnh Multi Mitsubishi Heavy - Điều hòa Multi Mitsubishi Heavy

Máy lạnh multi LG.​Công nghệ: Hàn Quốc.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Bảo hành: 1 năm cho toàn máy.
Công suất dàn nóng: 2.0hp – 5.5hp
Công suất dàn lạnh: 1.0hp – 2.5hp
Tính năng nổi bật: Máy lạnh multi LG cho phép kết nối 5 dàn lạnh trên 1 đơn vị dàn nóng. Lợi thế về giá thành sản phẩm, rất rẻ và hầu như phù hợp mọi người.
Link tìm hiểu thêm: Đại lý Máy lạnh multi LG giá rẻ nhất tại Hải Long Vân 0909787022



Khép lại về những nỗi lo và vấn đề xung quanh câu chuyện chọn máy lạnh multi cho biệt thự, tôi vẫn nghĩ bạn nên tham khảo thêm bài viết Phương pháp “mix” các dàn lạnh trong máy lạnh multi cho không gian thêm hoàn hảo để có thể thiết kế từng gian phòng với tùy túi tiền và nhu cầu của mình nhé.

*MÁY LẠNH HẢI LONG VÂN*

Địa chỉ: 154/23TCH10 , KP9, P.Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM
Phòng KD: 028 6686 3809 - 028.6680 5478
HOTLINE: 0909 787 022 Mr Hoàng
Email: maylanhchuyennghiep@gmail.com
Website: www.maylanhhailongvan.vn - www.maylanhhailongvan.com


----------

